# Need to order Model house stuff



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I own a Hobby Shop and I have a customer looking for Doors, railing windows and other stuff for a Bird house 
It is the size of doll houses and I can't seem to find any companies that have wooden stuff like this 

Please LMK if anybody can help me 
Thanks 
Casey 
KC Hobbies


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

There are companies that make stuff like this, but you might have a better chance finding something like this on evilbay. That's one place I know for sure that has it - doll house sized parts. I know what you mean, but finding individual parts for a bird house will be hard. It'd be easier to commission someone to make something like this. I've been an avid birdwatcher for over ten years now. It'd be great to see someone do a birdhouse that looks more like a real house! I'd be up to a challenge like this, but I have too many things on my plate now. I'm finishing up some parts for customers, so this (birdhouse) is in the works - that's one for a future project, not one for the present moment. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

His bird house does look like his real house 

I see some online stores selling stuff like what I need to have in my store 
I will check the evil site and see if I get any ideas from there 

Thanks


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

What you need is a distributor or manufacturer that handles such items.

One example would be: http://houseworksltd.com/

Followed by: http://www.handleyhouse.com/

There are probably a few others, but those showed up early in a Google search for "Dollhouse parts, distributors"...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, I _know _there are dollhouse supply sites out there, my wife uses them all the time. I'll ask her when she gets home.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, my wife says the brand of doors & windows she uses is made by House Works.
She orders stuff from www.dollhouseminiatures.com.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Thanks I will look into all those


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> Okay, my wife says the brand of doors & windows she uses is made by House Works.
> She orders stuff from www.dollhouseminiatures.com.


Thanks for this link John 
Denis


----------

